# 2005 Nissan Altima SE - please help me - two minor problems!?!



## alexandar24 (Nov 29, 2004)

I bought my new 2005 Altima SE a month ago and here are the problems: 
1) when my automatic transmission is in Parking (P) - and when I slightly press gas pedal I hear some kind of a water sound inside my car. Same thing happens when I am in the drive on the road.
2) the other problem is about EC Mirror w/Compass - my EC Mirror simply does`not work properly. I turn off the EC mirror - and then turn on again (while is dark outside) and it`s working only 5-6 minutes and after that it won`t work properly - mirror is acting like any kind of a regular basic inside mirror without EC option. 
I have Gold 5-year warranty bumper to bumper - and I am sure they will take care of it but I am still interested is this a big problem or what? I mean, it has only 1600 miles and is old only a month.


I will be very gratefull if somebody explain me those problems in the e-mail message. My adress is [email protected].


Thank you very much! Aleksandar


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Hello,
The concerns you are experiencing should be covered under your warranty and thus your dealer should be able to fix them.
Troy


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

*What was the outcome*

hey it's my nature to ask the perverbial question,,..,, well what happened? so what was the outcome. was it a big problem or not, small little simple fix?


----------

